# Re-wiring for more power



## BigTree420 (Mar 22, 2015)

What's up MP...had a quick question...I was just wondering for all you electricians on here the easiest way to make my outlets handle more watts...if I'm not mistaken they each can handle up to 2000 and usually trip the breaker before they reach that? Anyways in my flower room alone I have 2 - 1000 watt hps and I have to hook them up with extension cords to completely diff outlets on diff breakers...not a big deal since it's all on timers but the control panel for everything is right inside my grow room...what's the easiest way to make outlets handle more power? Can I run a new outlet with beefed up wiring? Or redo the ones already in there...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2015)

I would run dedicated lines and use commercial breakers and outlets.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would size my wire to the load as per code book then use proper breaker and outlets all per code book rules


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would only need to run 2 dedicated lines - one for each light...I mean I suppose I could run one and beef up the lines and breakers but I think each light on their own would prly work better...everything else (the A.C. Ect Ect) can run on the ones that are already there if the lights have their own


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Why not use a light controller and plug lights into it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

There is no reason to run 2 dedicated lines--just run the size line you need.  For instance, if you need 30 amps, install a dedicated 30 amp breaker, and run  wiring to the room (I would run 10 gauge) and then install different outlets off that.  Remember that the existing circuits have other demands on them than the additional ones you are putting on them.  So, figure the amps you are using for growing--remember everything like fans and pumps and then it doesn't hurt to go a bit bigger.  You only want to put about an 80% load on a circuit. 

You cannot simply install larger breakers without also replacing the wiring the entire length with proper gauge for the breaker installed.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 23, 2015)

BigTree420 said:


> What's up MP...had a quick question...I was just wondering for all you electricians on here the easiest way to make my outlets handle more watts...if I'm not mistaken they each can handle up to 2000 and usually trip the breaker before they reach that? Anyways in my flower room alone I have 2 - 1000 watt hps and I have to hook them up with extension cords to completely diff outlets on diff breakers...not a big deal since it's all on timers but the control panel for everything is right inside my grow room...what's the easiest way to make outlets handle more power? Can I run a new outlet with beefed up wiring? Or redo the ones already in there...



Just FYI... the relationship between watts (which you mentioned) and amp(eres), which is how you want to measure.

Watts divided by volts equals amps.

So, if you have 2000 watts in lights, you need 2000 divided by 110 equals 18.18 amps. No problem for a standard 20 or 30 amp circuit.

If you run a 30 amp circuit, you can run 30*110= 3300 watts (actually, about 3000w, safely).

30 amp circuits should use 10AWG wire but 12AWG is common (and acceptable by many city codes) in some applications like pumps and motors. Also depends on the type of wire. There's more to wire than just AWG.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> So, if you have 2000 watts in lights, you need 2000 divided by 110 equals 9.09 amps. No problem for a standard 15 amp circuit.
> 
> If you run a 30 amp circuit, you can run 30*110= 3300 watts (actually, about 3000w, safely).


 
2000 / 110 = 18.18 amps

and while you have more wattage with 30 amps, you cannot run branch circuits @ more than 20 amps @ 110 volts each because the outlets are rated at 20 amps max.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 24, 2015)

Growdude said:


> 2000 / 110 = 18.18 amps



Oops, sorry. Thanks for pointing that out. I went back and corrected it.


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 28, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys...I went to the store and picked up everything I need...hopefully today or Tom I'll get around to wiring it all up and hopefully will solve all my issues with this


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

So, what have you decided to do?


----------

